# Drying Film at Home



## ckim32

I want to start processing film at home but not sure what the best method would be to dry it.  Would hanging the roll up to dry with a clothes pin work?


----------



## deanimator

*Dust free* is the key here.

What I do is develop the films after everyone has gone to bed, and hang the films to dry in the *shower* or over the bath.

Bathrooms usually have the losest dust count because of water vapour/steam which constantly catches dust and "drops" it out.

Close the door (so that the cat can´t play with it...they sometimes like the smell or taste!) and make sure you get back to the bathroom before anyone takes a shower in the morning!

PS...a clothes peg fixed to a line, and attach another to the bottom end to stop it from curling up...works fine.


----------



## DigitalDiva

deanimator said:


> *Dust free* is the key here.
> 
> What I do is develop the films after everyone has gone to bed, and hang the films to dry in the *shower* or over the bath.
> 
> Bathrooms usually have the losest dust count because of water vapour/steam which constantly catches dust and "drops" it out.
> 
> Close the door (so that the cat can´t play with it...they sometimes like the smell or taste!) and make sure you get back to the bathroom before anyone takes a shower in the morning!
> 
> PS...a clothes peg fixed to a line, and attach another to the bottom end to stop it from curling up...works fine.


 
YES what was said above. Also, be sure that you load your film in a light tight room. A closet that has no leaks. Put a towel under the door if you have to. That always worked for me.


----------



## ann

something else that can be useful and cheap. a plastic shoe or clothes hanger . we used one at the school for years.  

we ran some wires from the top , clip the film at the top and at the bottom, zipped it up and walked away until the next day.

another thing that can be done in the bath room, run a wire over the top using a plant hanger at each end to hold the wire.  you then can clip the negatives to the wire and let them hang into the tub area, use a clothes pin at the bottom. close the door and let them dry.  if you place the wire high enough, there is no need to remove it as it stays out of the way of those using the shower.


----------



## mysteryscribe

bungee cord from the head to the rod in the shower with the curtain pulled while it drys. Spouse might object but hey who cares. er er honey I didnt say that.


----------



## motcon

ann said:


> something else that can be useful and cheap. a plastic shoe or clothes hanger . we used one at the school for years.
> 
> we ran some wires from the top , clip the film at the top and at the bottom, zipped it up and walked away until the next day.


 

utilitarian minds think alike. i do the same thing....


----------



## mysteryscribe

I has one twenty years ago with a blow drayer in the bottom. I'm not sure if there was a dust problem or not though. The design was in popular photo I think.  One of the photo rags for sure.


----------



## ckim32

thanks everyone!!


----------



## newrmdmike

haha, the thread title made me laugh, i had a roll i developed, but we had people coming over and i couldn't just leave it out . . . (i was living at home then and mom wanted it out of the way, and no problem i didn't want them touched)

so i had a little experiment, hang them from the fan, with it on.  worked great except for the slight twist it put in the film (no problem with printing them though) but it did make me nervous


----------



## mysteryscribe

I once had a film dryer that you put it into on the reel.  Looked like a blender frankly.  It dried them and had about twenty filters to hold down the dust but they came out with the reel memory.  Had a heck of a time keeping them flat enough to print.


----------

